# NTA Western Convention



## huntinglonewolf (Apr 25, 2010)

If anyone is going to the NTA Western in rocksprings wyoming tomorrow and needs some bait or lure contact me today and I can bring it tomorrow. It will be 10.00 a pint on the bait


----------

